# LTD / ESP - FM-408 - ODD QUESTION



## T0mass (Jan 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a ESP / LTD FM-408 8-string from an authorized Canadian ESP Dealer. However it doesnt fit with the description or picture of the FM-408 listed on the ESP website or in the 2008 catalogue.

See Typical specs here:
The ESP Guitar Company :: LTD Standard Guitars - FM-408

The model I have is a bizarre hybrid. The body (pick-ups, tone knob volume knob & switch configuration) is exactly like the STEF B-8 Model. The neck and head stock are as per the typical LTD FM-408 (right down to the 12th fret FM-408 inlay)

STEF B-8 specs here:
The ESP Guitar Company :: Stephen Carpenter Signature Series

Ive tried to contact ESP via their website (submitted my Serial number ect.) but Its been a few weeks and I have yet to hear back. Can anyone here shed some light on what Ive got here. Some kind of early run of the FM-408 or something else?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 9, 2009)

Esp announced the FM418 or something in their 09 summary, you could have an early new model...or just a freak of nature.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 9, 2009)

No crap, Post those pics!!!! I bet it looks awsome!


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 9, 2009)

Please post pix 
That is one of the 3 models I am considering getting ... so you may be in fact helping me and others out with potential purchasing decisions 
Sucks that ESP isn't getting back to you.
Thanks


----------



## T0mass (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll take some better pictures this weekend but here's what I have for now...

Me gooned on N.Y.E. playing away on my new toy.







This is not an actual picture just a mock-up of what it looks like.






I can't find where this thing exists ANY WHERE. It is not on the ESP site, or in the 2008 catalog. I'll take a few more pictures when I get home from work in a couple of hours.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

that's weird as hell  looks like somebody just screwed it up somehow


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha, wtf? That's pretty damn weird  How the hell has that gotten through quality control?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

I need to see a pic of the whole guitars. Otherwise, methinks we have a prankster on our hands.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 9, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> Haha, wtf? That's pretty damn weird  How the hell has that gotten through quality control?



And it did indeed have the ESP Q.C. sticker on the back electronics bay stuck on to that clear protective plastic that you rip off.

This is no joke it does exist... another hour or so and I'll be home and you'll all have your pictures.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 9, 2009)

Drinking on the job is highly underrated.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

that is weird. is it still the 25.5" scale?


and If it says FM-408 on that inlay then it isn't the FM-418. I think.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

we have seen some 22 fret LTD eclipses with 24-fret pickup spacings before (the bridge pickup is toward the neck) and recently one which had something like the KH-JR pickup spacing, the bridge pickup was a good inch and a half from the bridge


----------



## T0mass (Jan 9, 2009)

Feast you eyes on this....
















































So please some one tell me what is she?!

Oh and I'm pretty sure (99%) that it's a 25.5" scale.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I stand corrected. Maybe the F-408's originally were going to have the SC layout, and this was one of the test runs. Otherwise, someone at ESP needs to set the bong down and do some real work.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 9, 2009)

what *A* fuck?


----------



## eegor (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not going to lie, that thing is pretty sick. Weird as hell, but sick.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Well, I stand corrected. Maybe the F-408's originally were going to have the SC layout, and this was one of the test runs. *Otherwise, someone at ESP needs to set the bong down and do some real work.*





But hey at least, if no more show up, you can say you have a One ofa kind FM-408


----------



## Shannon (Jan 9, 2009)

Man, that's awesome! I'd buy that if it was 25.5. Is it?


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 9, 2009)

that's pretty slick screw-up on esp's part! nice score, and welcome!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's fucking weird  Cool though.


----------



## larry (Jan 10, 2009)

listen guy, that's an awesome fuckup!!
hang on to it. or if it bugs you that much, 
sell it to shannon.


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 10, 2009)

AMAZING. I love it, dibs on buying it if it's goin'.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 10, 2009)

For those of you who are asking, Yes it is a 25.5" scale. She plays and sounds awesome. I freaking love this guitar. It's my first LTD/ESP and I'm very (VERY!) happy with it. 

I'll still try to get someone at ESP to talk to me and find out for sure, either on the forums or their web help line. If for no other reason, I just want to confirm what it's made from, if it's the standard FM-408 materials or if they screwed that up in my favor too. But in any case it would seem that this is indeed a one of a kind (until proven otherwise). 

On that note I'm also open to offers. If anyone is dieing to have a one of LTD, feel free to send me a private and we'll talk.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 11, 2009)

so you get all the worst parts about the SC (pickup config, control layout), without having gotten the SC? lame.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats the coolest screw up i've ever seen! I wouldn't get rid of it, its got to be one of a kind.


----------



## TMM (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, definitely rare. That's a pretty cool screw up.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 11, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> so you get all the worst parts about the SC (pickup config, control layout), without having gotten the SC? lame.



So by that logic the only thing you actually like about the STEF B-8 is the headstock & the SC name?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

T0mass said:


> So by that logic the only thing you actually like about the STEF B-8 is the headstock & the SC name?



Body woods, tuners, and the scale are different, IIRC.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 11, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Body woods, tuners, and the scale are different, IIRC.



Indeed they are.

Mr. WarriorOfMetal was tagging visual aspects as the "worst parts" of the cross-over. I was merely pointing out that I found it odd that he only likes the look of the head stock and the S.C. name.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 11, 2009)

T0mass said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> Mr. WarriorOfMetal was tagging visual aspects as the "worst parts" of the cross-over. I was merely pointing out that I found it odd that he only likes the look of the head stock and the S.C. name.



they're not visual aspects at all. the pickup being in the middle position gets in the way of my picking, and i'm extremely particular about the location and angle of my pickup selector.


----------



## loktide (Jan 12, 2009)

epic quality control fail 

i wouldn't mind the different switch, but the SC608b pickup placing would make me send it back


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 12, 2009)

That's really cool. Nice to know you've got a rarety in your hands. I'll have my FM-408 in only a few more weeks which I'm stoked about. I've played it a few times now so I know it's not a cross-breed like this one, but yours is still awesome none the less. Congrats.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 21, 2009)

Well it's "Official" I've been contacted by ESP's quality control representative. He's looked at the pictures, had meetings with there production and quality control people, even the person who signed off on the QC sticker. This LTD / FM-408 is possibly a one of a kind prototype, or at most one of a VERY VERY limited early run (like less than 10). They're going to do a bit more digging to see how many exist in circulation for sure. From my conversations, it seems that it's release to market may have been unintentional. 

Just thought you all might be interested.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 21, 2009)

Very happening, T0mass! If you enjoy it, keep the beastie and hope to read more as to what is going on with your particular model.


----------



## cddragon (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on Your Experimental Beast T0mass  
BTW. Isn't the 8th string floppy on 25,5 scale?


----------



## Galius (Jan 21, 2009)

Hopefully the shorter scale dont hurt the playability too badly. Otherwies it looks much cooler than the standard 408


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 21, 2009)

T0mass said:


> Well it's "Official" I've been contacted by ESP's quality control representative. He's looked at the pictures, had meetings with there production and quality control people, even the person who signed off on the QC sticker. This LTD / FM-408 is possibly a one of a kind prototype, or at most one of a VERY VERY limited early run (like less than 10). They're going to do a bit more digging to see how many exist in circulation for sure. From my conversations, it seems that it's release to market may have been unintentional.
> 
> Just thought you all might be interested.



It's rare as fuck, this is a certainty. I may well be wrong, but one thing I severely doubt it would be is part of a very limited run. It seems to me they suggested the prototype/limited run to you while they they were scratching their heads asking themselves "Why does this exist?"
In my experience, the representatives of a company _have_ to be the last to admit that something went wrong, their jobs depend on it. So much so that when questioned, they make a company error seem intentional. When in reality there's NO way they'd release a prototype/limited run with exactly the same model number as an existing model, let alone distributing these "limited" models to people who didn't order them. 
If they had to talk to everyone, even down to the person who signed off on the QC sticker about why it exists, in my mind that's them basically shrugging their shoulders.

I reckon your guitar is awesome, and possibly worth a lot more than what you paid for it. But I smell corporate lies!

I'll eat my scepticism as soon as another owner of this hybrid 408 is located.



cddragon said:


> Congrats on Your Experimental Beast T0mass
> BTW. Isn't the 8th string floppy on 25,5 scale?



That all depends on what string gauge you use for it, and what you are comfortable with. They come with a .068, personally I'd up that to a .075.


----------



## T0mass (Jan 21, 2009)

cddragon said:


> Congrats on Your Experimental Beast T0mass
> BTW. Isn't the 8th string floppy on 25,5 scale?



It's not bad actually and I'm tuned a little lower than normal as well. The band I'm in is currently tuned down a half step and our Low D#'s (or E flat what ever floats your boat) are tuned down to c# (again or D flat). This puts my 8 string tuning at. 

Low D# - G# - C# - G# - C# - E# - A# - D# High
Stanard "E" (w/ Drop D) tuning it would be.
Low E - A -D - A - D - G - B - E High

And it's still good. Any lower however and it starts getting sloppy.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW! What size strings are you using on that beastie?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 21, 2009)

That is awesome! I like the alot better than the normal fm-408


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn dude that's HAWT! Looks like you have a "LTD Custom", haha!

I have a few thoughts on this situation. If it is indeed a one of a kind... then MAYBE you got yourself an ESP Custom at a LTD price. Or if it's one of 10 limited run it's going to catch a pretty penny. Either way... it's rare and you should hold on to it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> Damn dude that's HAWT! Looks like you have a "LTD Custom", haha!
> 
> I have a few thoughts on this situation. If it is indeed a one of a kind... then MAYBE *you got yourself an ESP Custom at a LTD price.* Or if it's one of 10 limited run it's going to catch a pretty penny. Either way... it's rare and you should hold on to it.



only one problem with that, ESP doesn't put "LTD" on there customs


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 28, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> only one problem with that, ESP doesn't put "LTD" on there customs



That's why I put that in quotations. It was a funny argument over at the ESP forum.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> That's why I put that in quotations. It was a funny argument over at the ESP forum.



where at I wanna read it


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 28, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> only one problem with that, ESP doesn't put "LTD" on there customs


What about Hetfield's 7sting F serie w/skull&crossbones?
If it was a LTD prototype why would they put the ESP logo on it? Maybe it's made with extra special care (custom?)  And if this is no prototype (and just a mistake) then we can talk about an extra special lack of care
thumbs up to the guy who did it though! A SC-8 WITHOUT the annoying signature inlay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

Herrseigneur said:


> What about Hetfield's 7sting F serie w/skull&crossbones?
> If it was a LTD prototype why would they put the ESP logo on it? Maybe it's made with extra special care (custom?)  And if this is no prototype (and just a mistake) then we can talk about an extra special lack of care
> thumbs up to the guy who did it though! A SC-8 WITHOUT the annoying signature inlay!!!! Congrats!



I thought the F Series 7 strings had some Skull and Cross bone inlays though


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 28, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I thought the F Series 7 strings had some Skull and Cross bone inlays though


I don't know of any 7string F serie ,exept for the LTD F207 (with arrow inlays) and the ESP sanskrit.











I was talking about THIS




Sorry for the blurry screenshot (from St-Anger video disc)
Here's the inlays 





Can anyone confirm anything?
And the headstock reads LTD


( I know I know...I have toooo much time to waste on guitar-related websites)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2009)

Herrseigneur said:


> I don't know of any 7string F serie ,exept for the LTD F207 (with arrow inlays) and the ESP sanskrit.
> 
> Can anyone confirm anything?
> And the headstock reads LTD
> ...



They released 2 production models, the arrow inlaid one, and the skull and crossbones. Here's Regor's:




I've also seen plenty more on ebay, but I've rarely seen the arrows one though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

Adam said:


> They released 2 production models, the arrow inlaid one, and the skull and crossbones. Here's Regor's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know that they haven't hade the LTD 7 string F guitars very long.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow man I was so damn sure that was a custom. The arrow inlay one is from 99' I think, right during the major 7 string hype with KoRn and LB. 7 Strings are all over the place in Guitar World Buyers Guide from that year. (where I knew about the F207) But I never saw that skulland crossbone one anywere and it still seems pretty odd to me to see a "signature inlay" on a regular production model, especially from LTD...Maybe someone should tell this guy about it 7strings.ru - LTD by ESP That's where I got the F207 picture from this morning. On a side note, isn't that MH307 georgous! 





1999....I was 13 the time = no money at all


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

Herrseigneur said:


> Wow man I was so damn sure that was a custom. The arrow inlay one is from 99' I think, right during the major 7 string hype with KoRn and LB. 7 Strings are all over the place in Guitar World Buyers Guide from that year. (where I knew about the F207) But I never saw that skulland crossbone one anywere and it still seems pretty odd to me to see a "signature inlay" on a regular production model, especially from LTD...Maybe someone should tell this guy about it 7strings.ru - LTD by ESP That's where I got the F207 picture from this morning. On a side note, isn't that MH307 georgous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is awesome, and I was 15 at the time and no money and no interest in guitars at the time


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 17, 2009)

delete this thread,buy a esp custom shop sticker on ebay,throw it on the back of the headstock,and tell people its a custom


----------



## Filip S (Mar 19, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> delete this thread,buy a esp custom shop sticker on ebay,throw it on the back of the headstock,and tell people its a custom


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 17, 2009)

T0mass said:


> Well it's "Official" I've been contacted by ESP's quality control representative. He's looked at the pictures, had meetings with there production and quality control people, even the person who signed off on the QC sticker. This LTD / FM-408 is possibly a one of a kind prototype, or at most one of a VERY VERY limited early run (like less than 10). They're going to do a bit more digging to see how many exist in circulation for sure. From my conversations, it seems that it's release to market may have been unintentional.
> 
> Just thought you all might be interested.


 
if you could get a letter from them, or any written statement to "prove" that your guitar is a genuine mistake, that would be awesome and would close the story nicely. Plus it is always a plus to have such docs when reselling such items.

Anyway, well done on finding this little jem

Ralphy


----------

